# Coronado 25- With pictures!



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Below are some photos of Coronado Hull #1137 which I recently purchased. I apologize for the dirty appearance of the boat. It's been moored for several months with little attention. I did manage to clean up the massive amount of bird crap and unplug the scuppers so that the cockpit will self-bail. I need to come out with better cleaning supplies.

The electrical wiring is hash. Badly spliced, and corroded. New batteries but none of the lights work. I'm handy with plumbing and electricity though. All of the teak is tired and needs refinishing.

The boom cover is sad, but that outboard is nearly new.









Poor dirty bird. I can't wait to clean her up.









The uh, companionway? salon? galley?










Forward berthing:









Cockpit:









Opinions?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats... you do have some work ahead of you, but you're right the outboard is certainly worth something on its own.

Plenty of TLC required but looks like a good starting point! Good luck.

If there's some spare change, that traveler is probably on of the first items to look into replacing!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out. I did observe that it moves very stiffly today. They don't seem to be outrageously expensive and I feel I can get it done this winter.


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

Good luck..she'll clean up nicely....Aquasition is more than half the battle....
I'm looking for something myself up here in the northern bay...


----------

